# ?

## Chty4ka

.      .  5      ,  .   :     .            "",        ,    ,          5 .  ,         ,          5   .      ,      ,       ,  ,    ,          .   ,         ""?

----------

> 5


 
 -  ,   -

----------


## ILD17

> ,         ""?


            (     ,          ).
 ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Chty4ka

.  .      - 4 .

----------

> .  .      - 4 .

----------


## Sinit

> ...          5   .      ,      ,       ,  ,    ,          .   ,         ""?


   ,        5    .   ,     5     1     ,     4  .     ,       .  :
1.    :"



> ,      ,       ,


 "",   ,    ,   5 ,      .       ,    4 , :



> ,          .


    ,          :"   ,  ,      ()      !"

   " ",   ,      ,          22      4.

2.     ,   ,          5 .          4  (  ?)        ,       "" -   ?         ,           ?

 ,    ,  :




> ,        ...

----------

> :"   ,  ,      ()      !"


 




> 22      4


 





> ,          5


 





> 4  (  ?)


   ,    





> ""


 .     





> 


   ,          -

----------


## Sinit

.   -  .   .

----------

> 


  ,     :Smilie:

----------


## ___

"" ,      ()     ?

----------

5  ?           :Smilie:

----------

> "" ,      ()     ?


  :Smilie: 


   ? 
   ?

----------

> "" ,      ()     ?


  ,      ( )      ,              .

----------

*Chty4ka*,      ?        -     ?       ,    ?        ?

..   ,   ,   .        .

----------

> .


          ,

----------

> ,


 ,    ,            .
    ,   ,   ,     ?

----------


## ___

> *Chty4ka*,      ?


?


> -     ?


    ,    .


> ,    ?


  ,         .


> ..   ,   ,   .        .  ,     .


       ,   ,   ,     -             .

----------


## Sinit

> ,


   -     .   .   -   ,   ,      , -     .       .        ,    :



> ,          -

----------

> ?    ,    .  ,         .       ,   ,   ,     -             .


  - .    .  :Big Grin:  

      ,   .   ,    ?        .

----------

> - .


   .

----------

*Chty4ka*, ,      ?     ?

----------

,        ,   .

----------

> 


 
         ,

----------


## __

> 


?         ?

----------

> ,


,     ,           .

----------

> ?         ?


     .  

        ?

----------

> ,     ,           .



    ,   . 
 ,    ?

----------

> ,   . 
>  ,    ?



   ,    ,      .,   ,         5 .?

:         .  :Redface:

----------


## ___

> .


 -  .     -    .


> ?


,     ,     .

----------


## ___

> ,    ?


, ,  -  .

----------

> ,    ,      .,   ,         5 .?


 
     Ը     ?

----------

> , ,  -  .


          ,          ?
          , , ,  .....

----------


## .

> ,    ?


   -    :Smilie:        .      .   ,      ,    -,   -? 
   ,              .       ? -  ?

----------

> Ը     ?


            ,    ,         , .

----------

> -


 ...       ... ?
,  ,   ,

----------

> .


     ""   ?

 ,  -  107.   ""  .

----------


## ___

> .


.     ...

----------

> ""   ?


 ,      .

----------


## .

))         .      .  ,  ,   ?    .       ,

----------

.,   ,     ?

----------

> .


 ,   -    ,       ))      ,    ,     .  . 
  .

----------


## .

.         
      ,     ,       .

----------

> Ը     ?


    ,, .  - .

----------


## .

**,       . .      - .         ,   .   .

----------


## .

**,         .    ,     -.               .   ,   ,

----------

> 


         ....

----------

.      ,          ,                    ""  .
              ,     -        .
      .

----------

> ,        ,   .


,           ...  :Frown:

----------

> ,           ...


    ,         ,        .

----------


## ..

*Chty4ka*,     " " ?  (   ,  )     .

----------


## Sinit

, ,    !              ,    ,     -   -     :


> ,          -


       !

      "   - "   .    ,     ""        :




> *Chty4ka*, ,      ?     ?





> *Chty4ka*...  .   ,    ?


       ,    ,    :

1.      (      ,    ,          ,       ).
2.    - ,     (             ).   ,  -   ,    .
3.  ,       ,          (     ,      , ,         ),      (  , )    ,      .  - ,        5      -          ,       ,    (          5  ). 
...

----------

> ,         ,        .


    ,   .  

           -             .

  - ,        ?

----------

> .


         ..     ,  ..  ?     ...     ,      ?

----------

> ,   .


   . ,   ,      ,             ,  .

----------

> ..     ,  ..  ?     ...     ,      ?


    ,         .     ?   ,            ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


-,  ,    ,  .    ,   4- ,     ?      ,    ...            :Smilie:  
, ,        , -     ,           ,        .

----------

> ,            ?


   .           .        ..      .  ?

----------

> -,  ,    ,  .


  ,          .

----------

> ,          .


       ..            ?

----------

> .           .        ..      .   ?


   ,   ,  .      ,   ,   .

----------

> ..            ?


 :       ,    .     ,       .

----------

> 


  ..        .      .     ..    ?     .   .      .      ..

----------

,           ...      /...      ...      ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


        ?      ?

----------

*ZZZhanna*,     ,

----------

> ..


     , ..    ...

----------

**,       .     ..   ..

----------

** ,       ...               -      ?

 ,      ...     ?   ,      -? -...

   ...

----------

> 


   ?

----------

> ?


  :Smilie:

----------

> ,           ...      /...      ...      ...


,     -    .

----------

> -


        ,

----------

... ... ()

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


,   ?



> .      ..


    ...       ,          .       ,    - ...

----------

> ,   ?
> 
>     ...       ,          .       ,    - ...


  . ,        .
 /          ,   .      /  -  .

      .    ,    .

----------

> ,   ?


, .
               - ,      . 
     .

----------


## Sinit

> ,         .     ?   ,            ?






> ** ,       ...               -      ?
> 
>  ,      ...     ?   ,      -? -...
> 
>    ...


    .

----------

> ?


       ,       -     . 
,      -         .

----------


## Sinit

> ... ... ()


 , -     ( , ,  ,  ,        ,      ,  -  ...), -            :Smilie: .

----------


## ..

> 


,     ,     ?

----------

* ..*,   ,    ()  :Smilie:

----------

:
...

----------

> ,           ...      /...      ...      ...


       ,      ,   :Smilie:

----------

> 


  -  ,      
   -

----------

-       ?

----------


## ..

> ,    ()


..      ... ....  ?            -    ?  :Smilie: 

 ,   ,   ...
      .
   ,    ,  , ,     .  :Smilie: 
    -  , , ...    ,    .
    3 ...

----------

> 3 ...


 ,     ,    

    -  ,   ,

----------

> -       ?


,   -          
    ,    ,

----------

,     .            " ?".

----------

-   () .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> . ,        .


 .       :Bad: 
,       ,   - 4    + 20 ..       -    .
   5    ...    ...  :Big Grin: 
,       -   ,  ,     ,      .

,   ,     -     ,     ...

----------

> "   - "


         . .       ?





> ,    ,    :
> 1.      (      ,    ,          ,       ).
> 2.    - ,     (             ).   ,  -   ,    .
> 3.  ,       ,          (     ,      , ,         ),      (  , )    ,      .  - ,        5      -          ,       ,    (          5  ). 
> ...


     ,     :Smilie: 

    ,  ,     ,        ,      
  ,           
 :Smilie:

----------

> -   () .


    ,      :Smilie: 
       ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


     ,   ,   20 .      .

----------

> ,     ,     ?


,        ,        .

   ?

----------


## ..

> ,        .


** ,    ,            /      . 
   ,       ?       ,    .  :Smilie:

----------

,     ...    ,     200  ...   ,     ,          ...  ...

 ,       ,        ...

----------

> ,     ...    ,     200  ...   ,     ,          ...  ...
> 
>  ,       ,        ...


          ?  :Smilie:

----------

> .      
> ,       ,   - 4    + 20 ..       -    .
>    5    ...    ...


   ,      .      ,    .

     ,        ,       .
   5    -   .




> ,       -   ,  ,


 .  4 -  5 , + 10-15  . -  -  .

----------

> ?


       ...

----------

> ** ,    ,            /      . 
>    ,       ?       ,    .


  - ,          .

      - ,    .

----------

> ...


  ?
 :Smilie: 
        ,      - ?

----------

> ...


      -     .
: 


> "",        ,    ,          5 .  ,         ,

----------

> ,    ,          5


     ""   ..           ..

----------


## Lizavetta

,     - , ,    .     100   .          .          ,    ().       "  4 "  "    4 ",        .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> "  4 "  "    4 ",        .


   ,        ,          , ,     .  ,  ,    ,    ,    ,   ...   .

----------


## Sinit

> . .       ?
>   ...


 , ! ,      ,    ,     -: "  " (  ?       :    10       , ,       10     ). 




> ...     ,   ...


,        ,       .




> ...    ,  ,     ,        ,      
>   ,


  , ,     :     - "" (     "",   )              ,  ,  "" (     "",   )              .
     ,    (,    ,       ):    ,  ,     ,       ,       ,      ,         .

----------

> ,       ,       ,      ,         .


 -        . 
P.S.   -        .     .

----------

> ,        ,          , ,     .  ,  ,    ,    ,    ,   ...   .


   ,      ,  ?
  ,

----------

**,   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,      ,  ?


   ,  .  ,      ,    ,          . 



> 


    ...  :Big Grin: 
 ,      ,       ,   .        ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


   !  100%              ,    .
,   ...

----------

*ZZZhanna*, .  50  ..    .    ..   ..

----------

> ,      ,       ,   .        ...


    ?         ,  ,  ,   ,     ,

----------


## Chty4ka

,           .   ,   -        ,     .    .          5    ,   -         ,      .    ,      :    -,    ,     - ,  -,   -,     -   .,  !     ?

----------

*Chty4ka*,   http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...7#post53907507
*Golan*

----------

> ?


     ,  
      ,   ,     ...    ,   
  ,            
     ,   ,

----------


## ___

> ?         ,  ,  ,   ,     ,


     ?            ????

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?         ,  ,  ,   ,     ,


         . 

   ,   ,        ,    ,  //      .

----------

*ZZZhanna*, -   ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ...


,        -   50- .   ,    -  ...   - ,  .

----------

> .  
> 
>         ?


 ,   ,    ,   . !           ,      ,      ,    ,     ,    !    .

----------

> .     ...


.107     ,     ,    ..
      ,      ,   
 ,   .
     ,     ,"      ?"
 , ""       .     .

----------

> .107     ,     ,    ..


       ,   . .

----------

